# We are the New slaves



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

You can quit and walk away anytime you want. Slaves don’t have that option. Just sayin


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds like you planned a career in RS. Sorry and good luck.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> You can quit and walk away anytime you want. Slaves don't have that option. Just sayin


Maybe he doesn't have something else conveniently lined up like others of us. It's hard to know everybody's situation without walking a mile in their shoes.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

look at lyft now year ago they give you 5 dollar bonus no matter what today lol right bonus sure hold your breath .
today i had a pax get in my car then the app messes up and it gives me a new different pax .
so i tell the pax i can call get it fixed but odds are you new car will be here. new car picked him up . i refuse to take the ne w ride its 10 minutes away my max today is 6 . i get a food deliver request for door dash i grab it screw lyft . i call support to get my bonus and get the ride canceled . lyft told me to f off with my bonus its a app issue your not entitled for the bonus. lyft has the balls to tell me to cancel the ride . my reply was no i am to tired to deal with your stupidity you can cancel it . 
about 15 minutes later pax calls i ignore then 30 then an hour half goes past i am just doing food deliveries it pays better screw lyft .
finally it cancels .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning, 
iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley’s, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Keep driving .30 per mile


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> You can quit and walk away anytime you want. Slaves don't have that option. Just sayin


So is this your solution: quit and walk away?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m driving only PT and DF during my regular commutes. For me it works ok.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Working rideshare, we're all like deer in the headlights.


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

Slaves had two choices. Die or do forced free labor for their masters. They were beaten, whipped, tortured, starved, raped, etc. Uber and Lyft are greedy companies but we are no where close to being slaves.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

XPG said:


> So is this your solution: quit and walk away?


I stand corrected. Quit and RUN



XPG said:


> So is this your solution: quit and walk away?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I should clarify....in the minds of the heads of uber and lyft we are/will work for free....of course we have free will to quit....but never ever ever think these people see you as anything but their slaves....



911 Guy said:


> Sounds like you planned a career in RS. Sorry and good luck.


Being a employee is old school slavery....uber is hi tech slavery


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

There’s always new drivers trying this out, but how long do they last ? 1 year at the most?Some here will argue that anyone can do this job. Not everyone can do this job WELL. It requires driving and people skills. 

A few weeks ago it seemed like every other car had U/L newbie stickers . It was as if everyone drove for U/L. This week seems like much less. It goes in waves


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


SLAVES DIDNT HAVE
CAR NOTE, INSURANCE, GAP INSURANCE, MANDATORY HEALTH INSURANCE, AND DIDNT GET FIRED ON FALSE ACCUSATIONS.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


Keyword..."new" slaves



ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe he doesn't have something else conveniently lined up like others of us. It's hard to know everybody's situation without walking a mile in their shoes.


My situation is I have always been a driver....i had my own transportation company...then I drove city buses ....then cabs and now uber....the alternatives to uber is very crappy for me....drive big rigs....or work a mediocre job....or go get certified in IT but honestly driving is all I know and I would feel like a cage bird doing inside work....so yeah I'm in a catch 22..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> SLAVES DIDNT HAVE
> CAR NOTE, INSURANCE, GAP INSURANCE, MANDATORY HEALTH INSURANCE, AND DIDNT GET FIRED ON FALSE ACCUSATIONS.


Every slave wishes their master would "fire" them.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


No slavery. You see the lower income so it's time for you to make a change.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> No slavery. You see the lower income so it's time for you to make a change.


The job market is pathetic .....im trying to save buy a hotshot trucking set up..


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> I stand corrected. Quit and RUN


 That's a recommendation and not relavant to the problem OP is pointing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The job market is pathetic .....im trying to save buy a hotshot trucking set up..


Going to be a LOT of Drilling in West Texas REAL SOON.

Could keep a fleet of Hot Shot trucks busy.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, this is a good gig in my opinion, but it seems the people at the top are determined to turn a good gig into slavery....it seem their ultimate goal is to ensure we make no money


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Don't get me wrong, this is a good gig in my opinion, but it seems the people at the top are determined to turn a good gig into slavery....it seem their ultimate goal is to ensure we make no money


A lot of miles to cover.
Lot of parts to be run.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Don't get me wrong, this is a good gig in my opinion, but it seems the people at the top are determined to turn a good gig into slavery....it seem their ultimate goal is to ensure we make no money


Calling Uber "slavery" is disrespectful to all the people with ancestors who suffered under real slavery. You have the freedom to make a better career choice and walk away from rideshare.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This decline in profits can also be blamed on the Ants who still hand out their referral codes like candy. No one stops to think what happens when their local market is saturated. All they think about is that quick $600. to $2000 referral bonus.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don’t know about the being a slave part but drivers have a choice to keep accepting the B.S. from the ride share companies or find other flexible hustles, My motto is to never put all of your eggs in one basket?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

It's definitely not slavery. It's exploitation of a weakened labor market, but that type of activity has been going on by American businesses since the unions began falling apart in the 1980s.

I drive for Uber/Lyft and don't think their pay structure is very fair. But, I can turn a profit (even in my small town) and I can maximize my profit potential by rejecting rides that appear to have little upside. Slaves weren't allowed to decline jobs offered them by their master. Slaves also weren't allowed to set their own work schedule.

Let's not cheapen the word "slave" by insisting that all ride share drivers are forced into servitude.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Calling Uber "slavery" is disrespectful to all the people with ancestors who suffered under real slavery. You have the freedom to make a better career choice and walk away from rideshare.


Like my ancestors?!?...my point is as the economy gets worst we can expect uber and lyft to exploit us drivers to the point where we will basically driving for free....to me I love what I do...i was over ride sharing and went job hunting and was about to sign up for classes...but then I thought...im signing up to be couped up inside supervisor on my back having to ask can I go to the bathroom and for 12-15 dollar a hour at best....when I now make around 35 dollars a hour and is free as a bird....my point that I should have clarified is in the minds of uber and lyft upper management we are slaves and they will keep screwing us over as the economy slows down...lyft just cut driver pay by 50 percent in my city if uber does that it's will be the end for me...i will not drive for 30 cent a mile and neither should anyone else


rkozy said:


> It's definitely not slavery. It's exploitation of a weakened labor market, but that type of activity has been going on by American businesses since the unions began falling apart in the 1980s.
> 
> I drive for Uber/Lyft and don't think their pay structure is very fair. But, I can turn a profit (even in my small town) and I can maximize my profit potential by rejecting rides that appear to have little upside. Slaves weren't allowed to decline jobs offered them by their master. Slaves also weren't allowed to set their own work schedule.
> 
> Let's not cheapen the word "slave" by insisting that all ride share drivers are forced into servitude.


In the minds of uber and lyft we are slaves or at least no worthy to be paid for our work....they hate us....


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> In the minds of uber and lyft we are slaves or at least no worthy to be paid for our work....they hate us....


They see us as cheap and easily replaceable labor. If you ask most any Wal-Mart or McDonald's employee, they'll tell you their company treats them the exact same way. What Lyft and Uber are doing isn't that unusual. They're just manipulating employment law so that we're not W-2 wage earners.

There's no amount of whining or crying that will change the business model of these companies. Hell, they can't turn a profit even with all the cheap labor they're getting from us.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

rkozy said:


> They see us as cheap and easily replaceable labor. If you ask most any Wal-Mart or McDonald's employee, they'll tell you their company treats them the exact same way. What Lyft and Uber are doing isn't that unusual. They're just manipulating employment law so that we're not W-2 wage earners.
> 
> There's no amount of whining or crying that will change the business model of these companies. Hell, they can't turn a profit even with all the cheap labor they're getting from us.


I would think raising the price of the service would be the quickest way to turn a profit....its a no brainer.....these people are related to Bernie Madoff...at this point it's a scam.....uber ceos and founders are billionaires while their investors are the ones losing money....sounds to me like a clear case of fraud


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I would think raising the price of the service would be the quickest way to turn a profit....its a no brainer.....these people are related to Bernie Madoff...at this point it's a scam.....uber ceos and founders are billionaires while their investors are the ones losing money....sounds to me like a clear case of fraud


They have done that already. They scraped off the drivers when they had done so.

The problem is finding a perfect price point for riders. Too high and you lose your demand, too low and they know they will lose even more drivers and not net anything substancial from rider fares towards op costs


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> They have done that already. They scraped off the drivers when they had done so.
> 
> The problem is finding a perfect price point for riders. Too high and you lose your demand, too low and they know they will lose even more drivers and not net anything substancial from rider fares towards op costs


Riders were perfectly find with1.80 a mile....anything lower than a cab would have worked....but now they have riders use to paying 60 cent or less so it's no going back at this point....and I can never remember uber or lyft raising the price it seems it's always price cuts


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


*⚠ Problem ain't Uber
Problem is Drivers that continue to chauffeur Uber clients*

If u ran a company where the disposable nonemployees worked for free,
What would u do?
Increase their pay ?? No way jose'

You'd laugh all the way to the bank ?








​Problem is the drivers ✔


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Riders were perfectly find with1.80 a mile....anything lower than a cab would have worked....but now they have riders use to paying 60 cent or less so it's no going back at this point....and I can never remember uber or lyft raising the price it seems it's always price cuts


They were, no doubt.

However in order to increase their usage and numbers they significantly reduced rates so everyone and their mom could order one. Especially with the explosion of saturation. To become easily affordable everywhere and establish customers who keep coming back. "Bus stop downtown is $6 peak fare with transfer? OMG lets just call Uber, same price and so much quicker!"

And just like that, easy to compel riders to increase usage


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


just to enlighten you, slavery is not only about having things, such as the list you made out, it is moreso a mentality. It was a culture of acceptance that slavery was ok. It was about a society that was not about fairness, social justice, or economic equality. On a cultural level the US is headed back in that direction but the slavery is guised in another form which Uber and Lyft drivers are the poster children for.



Ignatz said:


> *⚠ Problem ain't Uber
> Problem is Drivers that continue to chauffeur Uber clients*
> 
> If u ran a company where the disposable nonemployees worked for free,
> ...


Problem is the people in this pic. They do not represent the United States I grew up in nor can relate to now. They represent nothing but greed, narcissism, immorality, and everything that is wrong with America today.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> *⚠ Problem ain't Uber
> Problem is Drivers that continue to chauffeur Uber clients*
> 
> If u ran a company where the disposable nonemployees worked for free,
> ...


I believe in karma...so no I would never treat people like crap....and that's why people like me aren't put in high position....america claim to be a Christian nation...when America was created by and for pure evil people...



nouberipo said:


> just to enlighten you, slavery is not only about having things, such as the list you made out, it is moreso a mentality. It was a culture of acceptance that slavery was ok. It was about a society that was not about fairness, social justice, or economic equality. On a cultural level the US is headed back in that direction but the slavery is guised in another form which Uber and Lyft drivers are the poster children for.
> 
> 
> Problem is the people in this pic. They do not represent the United States I grew up in nor can relate to now. They represent nothing but greed, narcissism, immorality, and everything that is wrong with America today.


Exactly....they think I mean we are in the fields bare foot singing combyha. ....na it a mental slavery....i mean these lyft drivers are still driving after lyft cut their pay 50 percent...so that mean uber is going to do the same crap....and drivers will still drive and as the looming recession sets in uber and lyft will drop it to 15 cents a miles and before long you'll just be working for tips like a waitress....and drivers will still drive....im been calling for a strike for years....but not enough people will get on board with it....im advocating for a slave revolt....but I'm all alone


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> just to enlighten you, slavery is not only about having things, such as the list you made out, it is moreso a mentality. It was a culture of acceptance that slavery was ok. It was about a society that was not about fairness, social justice, or economic equality. On a cultural level the US is headed back in that direction but the slavery is guised in another form which Uber and Lyft drivers are the poster children for.
> 
> 
> Problem is the people in this pic. They do not represent the United States I grew up in nor can relate to now. They represent nothing but greed, narcissism, immorality, and everything that is wrong with America today.


➡Yet u continue to perpetuate their

Greed
Narcissism
Immorality
By Willingly, Wantonly and Unprovoked
Chauffeuring their Clients

Problem ain't uber
Problem is the drivers

There's good reason the general public view Uber drivers as Lazy.
You'd rather blame someone else and wallow in self pity
Than work to change your life elsewhere


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Who is supposed to control Uber's modern-day slavery system in the United States of America? - The States and the Federal Government.

What did the U.S. government do to stop Uber in the past 4 years? - Nothing

What did President Trump say about Uber? - Nothing.

What did President Trump do for other industries? - He started a trade war with China to protect American steel industry workers, threatened major American companies such as General Motors and Harley-Davidson to protect worker's rights, but nada for Uber and Lyft.

- No wonder why Republican party officials and staffers for President Donald Trump prefer riding with Uber, according to the campaign expenditures filings:
https://qz.com/1660231/trump-campaign-gop-officials-love-uber-and-shun-woke-lyft/


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> ➡Yet u continue to perpetuate their
> 
> Greed
> Narcissism
> ...


But if you find what you like and are good at...it sucks that you have go and settle for some crap you don't even like because corporate greed ruined the industry....i had a upscaled taxi company before uber intentionally and unapologetically ruined that industry...so I join forces with them and now they are unapologetically ruining their own industry so I went and got my cdls....guess who is encroaching into the trucking industry driving down the rate.....UBER FREIGHT!!!!....So I guess I have to be forced into a job and life that I hate, being coupes up inside for 12hours just to escape the wrath of uber...."this is America"



XPG said:


> Who is supposed to control Uber's modern-day slavery system in the United States of America? - The States and the Federal Government.
> 
> What did the U.S. government do to stop Uber in the past 4 years? - Nothing
> 
> ...


Hillary said uber was on top of her agenda list....she said she was gonna make them give us benefits....


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Hillary said uber was on top of her agenda list....she said she was gonna make them give us benefits....


 And emails..she also sent tons of emails... you know the emails she sent from her personal account..emails... But wait a minute! How is this information related to Uber's slavery system? Is Hillary a member of the current goverment who is doing nothing about Uber?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

rkozy said:


> They see us as cheap and easily replaceable labor. If you ask most any Wal-Mart or McDonald's employee, they'll tell you their company treats them the exact same way. What Lyft and Uber are doing isn't that unusual. They're just manipulating employment law so that we're not W-2 wage earners.
> 
> There's no amount of whining or crying that will change the business model of these companies. Hell, they can't turn a profit even with all the cheap labor they're getting from us.


That's a very poor comparison. Anyone can move up in the restaurant or retail industry. Entry level for Walmart is $11/hour, the store manager makes $100k/year for example.

This is before any benefits are taken into account. There is no moving up as an Uber driver.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> But if you find what you like and are good at...it sucks that you have go and settle for some crap you don't even like because corporate greed ruined the industry....i had a upscaled taxi company before uber intentionally and unapologetically ruined that industry...so I join forces with them and now they are unapologetically ruining their own industry so I went and got my cdls....guess who is encroaching into the trucking industry driving down the rate.....UBER FREIGHT!!!!....So I guess I have to be forced into a job and life that I hate, being coupes up inside for 12hours just to escape the wrath of uber...."this is America"
> 
> 
> Hillary said uber was on top of her agenda list....she said she was gonna make them give us benefits....


Don't look ? now but your buddies speak with fork tongue ?
Ain't nobody nowhere going help self-destructive Uber Drivers

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/20...-uber-lyft-even-as-they-advocated-for-boycott


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's a very poor comparison. Anyone can move up in the restaurant or retail industry. Entry level for Walmart is $11/hour, the store manager makes $100k/year for example.
> 
> This is before any benefits are taken into account. There is no moving up as an Uber driver.


Think he's just referring to the attitude towards workers, not the growth potential


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

XPG said:


> And emails..she also sent tons of emails... you know the emails she sent from her personal account..emails... But wait a minute! How is this information related to Uber's slavery system? Is Hillary a member of the current goverment who is doing nothing about Uber?


I'm not a Hillary or trump supporter I'm just saying there have been high level discussions on the b.s. uber and lyft does....i feel cities should step in and say you can't operate here until you pay all drivers a dollar a mile....they say the city of Seattle did that and their driver get 1.10 a mile



SFOspeedracer said:


> Think he's just referring to the attitude towards workers, not the growth potential


I'm a diamond driver....whatever that means


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

When people say there are too many drivers and that ants need to stop driving, it’s reminds me of another often used phrase: there are too many humans on this planet. Of course, we never think that we are contributing to the problem. Want to see other riders wages go up? Just quit driving! lol you first! 

Uber drivers are lazy. There are tons of jobs out there that pay more than this and with less hassle. You can’t be a slave to Uber if nobody is making you work. You can quit whenever you want! But that would require getting a real job with a boss who tells you when to wake up in the morning and get to work! 

Uber and Lyft can continue to lower wages because people will drive for less and less lol!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BadYota said:


> When people say there are too many drivers and that ants need to stop driving, it's reminds me of another often used phrase: there are too many humans on this planet. Of course, we never think that we are contributing to the problem. Want to see other riders wages go up? Just quit driving! lol you first!
> 
> Uber drivers are lazy. There are tons of jobs out there that pay more than this and with less hassle. You can't be a slave to Uber if nobody is making you work. You can quit whenever you want! But that would require getting a real job with a boss who tells you when to wake up in the morning and get to work!
> 
> Uber and Lyft can continue to lower wages because people will drive for less and less lol!


And I just can't live like that again....its like trading slavery for jim crow with a option of going back to slavery....


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not a Hillary or trump supporter I'm just saying there have been high level discussions on the b.s. uber and lyft does....i feel cities should step in and say you can't operate here until you pay all drivers a dollar a mile....they say the city of Seattle did that and their driver get 1.10 a mile
> 
> 
> I'm a diamond driver....whatever that means


So basically you want wage and price controls? Free market too free for you? How about some more government intervention into how business runs, that'll fix it. Higher wages equal less workers. Ask Bernie Sanders what happened when he had to pay his workers $15 an hour. He miraculously became a capitalist by cutting their hours and laying off staffers! Amazing economic lesson!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not a Hillary or trump supporter I'm just saying there have been high level discussions on the b.s. uber and lyft does...


 I don't care who you support. I'm just asking a simple question:

The current US Government is responsible to oversee Uber's modern day slavery system. When it comes to other industries, President Trump is very vocal about protection labor righsts, but he said nothing about Uber. On top, his campaign staffers and party use Uber. How ironic is this?








https://qz.com/1660231/trump-campaign-gop-officials-love-uber-and-shun-woke-lyft/


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BadYota said:


> So basically you want wage and price controls? Free market too free for you? How about some more government intervention into how business runs, that'll fix it. Higher wages equal less workers. Ask Bernie Sanders what happened when he had to pay his workers $15 an hour. He miraculously became a capitalist by cutting their hours and laying off staffers! Amazing economic lesson!


I don't think requiring uber to pay a dollar a mile will cause the end of the world

I wish we all could unilaterally stop driving for a week or a month or how ever long


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Uber drivers are lazy. There are tons of jobs out there that pay more than this and with less hassle. You can't be a slave to Uber if nobody is making you work. You can quit whenever you want! But that would require getting a real job with a boss who tells you when to wake up in the morning and get to work!


Are you calling yourself lazy then? Lazy is not wanting to work, popping out kids and being on welfare.

I average 50-55 hours/wk. That is hardly lazy. In winter for my other apps, I do 60hrs/wk. It isn't that easy to find a job in your 40s or 50s, ones that you can physically do and live off.

Let me guess, you're younger and haven't experienced ageism in the workforce. It is more prevalent than what people admit to. Yet, it's difficult to prove.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Are you calling yourself lazy then? Lazy is not wanting to work, popping out kids and being on welfare.
> 
> I average 50-55 hours/wk. That is hardly lazy. I'm winter for my other apps, I do 60hrs/wk. It isn't that easy to find a job in your 40s or 50s, ones that you can physically do and live off.
> 
> Let me guess, you're younger and haven't experienced ageism in the workforce. It is more prevalent than what people admit to. Yet, it's difficult to prove.


Actually I already have a full time job and I am younger. I have to fight another battle you probably recognize. Employers say I need "experience" to be hired! 40-50 is not old. My 75 year old grandpa sweats his ass off in a factory all day. Look at the waitresses at restaurants if you want to know what "tough" looks like. Those grannies are on their feet all day. Sitting on your ass no matter how long is not very hard. That's why there are so many drivers!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Actually I already have a full time job and I am younger. I have to fight another battle you probably recognize. Employers say I need "experience" to be hired! 40-50 is not old. My 75 year old grandpa sweats his ass off in a factory all day. Look at the waitresses at restaurants if you want to know what "tough" looks like. Those grannies are on their feet all day. Sitting on your ass no matter how long is not very hard. That's why there are so many drivers!


40-50 years old is old to some employers. I worked as a recruiter before non-profit, and I was told to not call anyone over 40 for skilled trade positions.

That's great those grannies and gramps can be on their feet all day. I can't as others can't due to medical conditions.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> But if you find what you like and are good at...it sucks that you have go and settle for some crap you don't even like because corporate greed ruined the industry....i had a upscaled taxi company before uber intentionally and unapologetically ruined that industry...so I join forces with them and now they are unapologetically ruining their own industry so I went and got my cdls....guess who is encroaching into the trucking industry driving down the rate.....UBER FREIGHT!!!!....So I guess I have to be forced into a job and life that I hate, being coupes up inside for 12hours just to escape the wrath of uber...."this is America"
> 
> 
> Hillary said uber was on top of her agenda list....she said she was gonna make them give us benefits....


You and me both, pal. I miss my cab company sometimes.


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not a Hillary or trump supporter I'm just saying there have been high level discussions on the b.s. uber and lyft does....i feel cities should step in and say you can't operate here until you pay all drivers a dollar a mile....they say the city of Seattle did that and their driver get 1.10 a mile
> 
> 
> I'm a diamond driver....whatever that means


Cause PLATINUM doesn't mean a d#! thing! We have all been HAD!!! I got kicked off for exercising my rights as a so-called independent contractor to declined just 2 fuc#$&! Trips. Save your brakes, engine, blood pressure, kidneys, liver, premature aging, and get a Starbucks, McDonald's or whatever job! It's not worth risking our lives for these greedy rideshare companies anymore!!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


Mhmmm 
Right right Slaves

You know nothing is stopping you from doing something else right?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Keep driving .30 per mile


Still making close to the same $/hr, $/mileage and $/hr for total weekly time online as couple years ago. Do not even bother looking at Uber's per mile rate.

Additionally, it's just extra fun money nowadays. ⛴⛴⛴

Oops! Forgot my shill bonus is included in those numbers. My bad.?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Mhmmm
> Right right Slaves
> 
> You know nothing is stopping you from doing something else right?


Uber attracts many unemployable types
who have no employment options other than, in good time, the Prison laundry

https://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb5ed8/lyft-has-been-flooded-with-sexual-assault-lawsuits


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> Uber attracts many unemployable types
> who have no employment options other than, in good time, the Prison laundry
> 
> https://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb5ed8/lyft-has-been-flooded-with-sexual-assault-lawsuits


Well then better yourself

Or live with the despair of a pathetic existence

No?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> ....when I now make around 35 dollars a hour and is free as a bird....


Wait..wait...hold on....

You start a thread "We are the new slaves" then post.....you are "free as a bird"?

And you're making $35/hr?!?!?

What are we talking about here??

Come back and start a thread when you start making less than minimum wage, working in a sweat shop that locks from the outside.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

What market is 30 cents a mile for Uber?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wait..wait...hold on....
> 
> You start a thread "We are the new slaves" then post.....you are "free as a bird"?
> 
> ...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rkozy said:


> It's definitely not slavery. It's exploitation of a weakened labor market, but that type of activity has been going on by American businesses since the unions began falling apart in the 1980s.
> 
> I drive for Uber/Lyft and don't think their pay structure is very fair. But, I can turn a profit (even in my small town) and I can maximize my profit potential by rejecting rides that appear to have little upside. Slaves weren't allowed to decline jobs offered them by their master. Slaves also weren't allowed to set their own work schedule.
> 
> Let's not cheapen the word "slave" by insisting that all ride share drivers are forced into servitude.


I agree...

But today's deals for leases/rentals through Uber, Uber's gas card, and such like can certainly seem like indentured servitude, or owing one's soul to the company store...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I should clarify....in the minds of the heads of uber and lyft we are/will work for free....of course we have free will to quit....but never ever ever think these people see you as anything but their slaves....
> 
> 
> Being a employee is old school slavery....uber is hi tech slavery


Seriously? Okay I'm busted. Am now on record as supporting slavery.

MAGA
??????


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is before any benefits are taken into account. There is no moving up as an Uber driver.


That's why you should find a W-2 job that gives you what you want. Ride share will never be that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That's why you should find a W-2 job that gives you what you want. Ride share will never be that.


Uber makes less than 1/10th of my income. I have a w-2 union and all.

I wanted to do rideshare till the end of 2020 to help with investment and seed money. But it's been so slow idk if it's worth sticking around.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Slaves got food, healthcare, clothing & shelter. Uber doesn't provide any of that.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Slaves got food, healthcare, clothing & shelter. Uber doesn't provide any of that.


Y'all so ridiculous


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

BadYota said:


> Actually I already have a full time job and I am younger. I have to fight another battle you probably recognize. Employers say I need "experience" to be hired! 40-50 is not old. My 75 year old grandpa sweats his ass off in a factory all day. Look at the waitresses at restaurants if you want to know what "tough" looks like. Those grannies are on their feet all day. Sitting on your ass no matter how long is not very hard. That's why there are so many drivers!


Sitting on your A all day is a lot tougher on your body than you might think.



dirtylee said:


> Slaves got food, healthcare, clothing & shelter. Uber doesn't provide any of that.


And all that made being a slave a perfectly ideal situation for anyone who was a part of it. ?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Matt101980 said:


> What market is 30 cents a mile for Uber?


Lyft in Raleigh....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> And all that made being a slave a perfectly ideal situation for anyone who was a part of it. ?


Absolutely NOT. Just saying that the slave masters that would whip, rape & kill their "prisoners with jobs" actually gave somewhat of a damn about them.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Robots are the real slaves


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wait..wait...hold on....
> 
> You start a thread "We are the new slaves" then post.....you are "free as a bird"?
> 
> ...


I'm saying where we are heading...and how the ceos view us....lyft done cut it to 30 cents a mile and people are still driving....i feel in two years drivers will just be working for tips....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The job market is pathetic .....im trying to save buy a hotshot trucking set up..


The job market is the most robust it has been in all of recorded history. UE Is at an all time low and has been so for the last 5 years. We are at full employment ++++. Every company is hiring. Big , Small, middling.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Absolutely NOT. Just saying that the slave masters that would whip, rape & kill their "prisoners with jobs" actually gave somewhat of a damn about them.


Also, real slaves were property. Slave owners sometimes killed them with whipping or overwork but only stupid capitalists destroy property.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> The job market is the most robust it has been in all of recorded history. UE Is at an all time low and has been so for the last 5 years. We are at full employment ++++. Every company is hiring. Big , Small, middling.


It's a illusion....trump said no more trade with our biggest trade partner yesterday and the market crashed.....yall put that schzo in office and the economy is extremely shakey

https://www.investors.com/market-tr...ock-market-tanks-apple-leads-dow-jones-lower/


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

ok pay 30 cents to go to ride but pay our ride current rates and stop cutting that

thats just the way they think when you get 1 $ extra surge/whatever pax paid them 10 more thats unfair to all partys govt needs to get their shoes on this shyt


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


Now they do...
Just saying...


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's a very poor comparison. Anyone can move up in the restaurant or retail industry. Entry level for Walmart is $11/hour, the store manager makes $100k/year for example.
> 
> This is before any benefits are taken into account. There is no moving up as an Uber driver.


U are so wrong. U could be driving BLACK from X and be ultimate PRO, Platinum Diver as well.


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

Eugene73 said:


> You can quit and walk away anytime you want. Slaves don't have that option. Just sayin


How about city revoke Uber licence because transportation industry are not belong to Uber are belong to as who live in this city ...to much harassment from this company



mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


You don't understand this are modern slavery


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Slaves got food, healthcare, clothing & shelter. Uber doesn't provide any of that.





Uber20/20 said:


> U are so wrong. U could be driving BLACK from X and be ultimate PRO, Platinum Diver as well.


I hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic.


So what part you didn't understand you are not employee you are not contractors because contractors are setting the rules with them. you can not set any rules.. then what you are you may be and go round and round stopping to 0.99 cents pitza and running from shop to shop to find affordable used tires .... because they take the big cut from your business ..I will never forget when they take 60 procent from my fare



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic.


So what part you didn't understand you are not employee you are not contractors because contractors are setting the rules with them. you can not set any rules.. then what you are you may be and go round and round stopping to 0.99 cents pitza and running from shop to shop to find affordable used tires .... because they take the big cut from your business ..I will never forget when they take 60 procent from my fare


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Xpr10 said:


> So what part you didn't understand you are not employee you are not contractors because contractors are setting the rules with them. you can not set any rules.. then what you are you may be and go round and round stopping to 0.99 cents pitza and running from shop to shop to find affordable used tires .... because they take the big cut from your business ..I will never forget when they take 60 procent from my fare
> 
> 
> So what part you didn't understand you are not employee you are not contractors because contractors are setting the rules with them. you can not set any rules.. then what you are you may be and go round and round stopping to 0.99 cents pitza and running from shop to shop to find affordable used tires .... because they take the big cut from your business ..I will never forget when they take 60 procent from my fare


? So you honestly didn't see me quoting a different member, making it painfully obvious I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ? So you honestly didn't see me quoting a different member, making it painfully obvious I wasn't talking to you.


Troll I interfer to protect another one ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Xpr10 said:


> Troll I interfer to protect another one ?


Your whole post was unrelated to the member I was responding to....



Uber20/20 said:


> U are so wrong. U could be driving BLACK from X and be ultimate PRO, Platinum Diver as well.


^^^^ That is the quote I was responding to, it in no shape or form relates to what you posted. Actually try reading the post next time before making a fool of yourself.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


You're insane... hear me out.
Take this famous definition:
*Insanity* is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

Everyone who noticed that trend few years back is already out of uber long long time ago. Those who still are doing it, keep doing it expecting better (Read different) result. Hence, insane 

I seriously don't know how you all do it... it is well beyond the point where driving was more lucrative than other jobs. I rather work in a mcD, warehouse, labour/any other service industry. Ride share as a job is only going to go down. Before you know it, drivers will be working for free and still do it........... oh wait, that has already happened for many.



ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe he doesn't have something else conveniently lined up like others of us. It's hard to know everybody's situation without walking a mile in their shoes.


Being on welfare pays better than being uber driver.... panhandling pays better than uber.... ANYTHING pays better than uber.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Don't get me wrong, this is a good gig in my opinion, but it seems the people at the top are determined to turn a good gig into slavery....it seem their ultimate goal is to ensure we make no money


No, the goal is to find the happy equilibrium. They will keep turning off the taps, little by little, to see what is the number of dollars in compensation that will cause decrease in drivers....... to everyone's surprise, the more they turn off the taps, the more drivers sign up... and here I thought the quantum mechanics was madness.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> You're insane... hear me out.
> Take this famous definition:
> *Insanity* is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
> 
> ...


You're the one guy that got it all figured out


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


Do like I do turn the app on for hours on end and let the pings time out , let these companies know that you are the boss not them and they have no right to disrespect you and treat you like a sweatshop worker with minimal pay


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Drivers usually go stile or protest. I don't hear much about ping ing out. U'll get time out if u keep ping ing out I think


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber20/20 said:


> Drivers usually go stile or protest. I don't hear much about ping ing out. U'll get time out if u keep ping ing out I think


That doesn't really matter if you no longer drive.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Every slave wishes their master would "fire" them.


Slaves who were "fired" weren't set free, they were either sold off or murdered.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

I have said this many times before in this forum, - UBER and LYFT are good PART TIME jobs..that is it. If you have to or want to do it FULL TIME you will be screwed up, there is NO escape. If you limit yourself to a part time extra income it works out pretty good. Sometimes you have to be screwed because you have no options, but if you do, do not fall for this. Find an 8 hr/day job and do this 2-3 hrs a day as an extra and you will see that it actually works out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I **** slaves didn't have a choice in the matter??


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

XPG said:


> That's a recommendation and not relavant to the problem OP is pointing.


problem, solution



goneubering said:


> Calling Uber "slavery" is disrespectful to all the people with ancestors who suffered under real slavery. You have the freedom to make a better career choice and walk away from rideshare.


it can be argued that slavery was a more comfortable life than those who spend their life today living on minimum wage.
slave could have run away ip north, but stupid workers will always be stupid workers. just sayin, don't hate the messenger


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> problem, solution


 Sure, let me teach you:

*Problem:* Slavery wage, false advertising, algorithmic manipulation, driver exploitation in the rideshare industry.

*Solution:* Federal Government to force Uber to stop modern-day slavery system in the rideshare industry.

Now you know problem and solution.
You're welcome.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

XPG said:


> Sure, let me teach you:
> 
> *Problem:* Slavery wage, false advertising, algorithmic manipulation, driver exploitation in the rideshare industry.
> 
> ...


federal government has no business interfering in the workplace. people that work for zero are just plain stupid, and there aint no government in the history of the world has yet found a way to fix stupid. just sayin, don't hate the preacher


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> I have said this many times before in this forum, - UBER and LYFT are good PART TIME jobs..that is it. If you have to or want to do it FULL TIME you will be screwed up, there is NO escape. If you limit yourself to a part time extra income it works out pretty good. Sometimes you have to be screwed because you have no options, but if you do, do not fall for this. Find an 8 hr/day job and do this 2-3 hrs a day as an extra and you will see that it actually works out.


With TLC requermants 600$ month auto loan 500$ insurance .it is impossible part time ..last week in 56/h. With black car ..black car on Uber are Dead 
By taking Uber x they put so many miles on your car then you end up the car before the loan payments so how much money you can make in part time to cover the expenses and your earnings ...part time are ok only in States when are no requermants just drive the car with personal insurance ...not in NYC



ggrezzi said:


> I have said this many times before in this forum, - UBER and LYFT are good PART TIME jobs..that is it. If you have to or want to do it FULL TIME you will be screwed up, there is NO escape. If you limit yourself to a part time extra income it works out pretty good. Sometimes you have to be screwed because you have no options, but if you do, do not fall for this. Find an 8 hr/day job and do this 2-3 hrs a day as an extra and you will see that it actually works out.


With TLC requermants 600$ month auto loan 500$ insurance .it is impossible part time ..last week in 56/h. With black car ..black car on Uber are Dead 
By taking Uber x they put so many miles on your car then you end up the car before the loan payments so how much money you can make in part time to cover the expenses and your earnings ...part time are ok only in States when are no requermants just drive the car with personal insurance ...not in NYC


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> federal government has no business interfering in the workplace. people that work for zero are just plain stupid, and there aint no government in the history of the world has yet found a way to fix stupid. just sayin, don't hate the preacher


You're right. Businesses should be allowed to do everything and anything that they want to...whenever they feel like it. Business is all that matters and people be dazamned.


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> You're right. Businesses should be allowed to do everything and anything that they want to...whenever they feel like it. Business is all that matters and people be dazamned.


Government are interfering in private businesses when some company are scam thusands unprotected workers ...when this company have many many law suits then the government interfering and start to regulate them. If government find out those bilionns have been rise by illegal tactics can order them to refund the money already did once ...2 years go I received 1100 refound from Uber ...taxi industry bare regulate by gov in most of the country...this jobs are not belong to Uber are belong to the people who lives in their specific City ... Did you see Facebook got 5 billion fine ...
...


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> federal government has no business interfering in the workplace. people that work for zero are just plain stupid, and there aint no government in the history of the world has yet found a way to fix stupid.


 They are plain stupid and you are what? Less stupid?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uber20/20 said:


> Drivers usually go stile or protest. I don't hear much about ping ing out. U'll get time out if u keep ping ing out I think


correct it will time you out unless you log out and log back in after each 3rd ignored ping,


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Thread should be “We are the New suckers” ...how much evidence do you need to stop doing this already? Will it really take a major car bill to wake up? You. Are. Not. REALLY. Making. A. Profit.

Get a job or two. Stop being a sucker and putting yourself at high risk for problems. Unforeseeable problems day to day on top of not making money.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Thread should be "We are the New suckers" ...how much evidence do you need to stop doing this already? Will it really take a major car bill to wake up? You. Are. Not. REALLY. Making. A. Profit.
> 
> Get a job or two. Stop being a sucker and putting yourself at high risk for problems. Unforeable problems day to day on top of not making money.


got a real job lined up for september, god i'm glad to finally make a different job my primary source of income, sorry lyft but i'm getting sick of your rate cuts.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> got a real job lined up for september, god i'm glad to finally make a different job my primary source of income, sorry lyft but i'm getting sick of your rate cuts.


Good man, you will feel better and have full clarity instead of being scammed. Congrats


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Good man, you will feel better and have full clarity instead of being scammed. Congrats


thank you sir.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


Remember life before rideshare it wasn't any better or any worse for anybody right? As a matter of fact I remember less stress and less car repairs


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Rideshare is a billion problems at any moment, a real job (any) is at least predictable stress and that is even the worst of jobs...


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

That guy's list is funny, the new FT Uber X driver can't afford any of those things... He might have some already..., but can he keep them - that is the question ?. Uber X is just a side hustle anymore that's it. Would you wash dishes at a restaurant knowing that if the restaurant had a slow night you would only make $5 an hour for your labor, versus nine the normal pay, I don't think so


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


So you are saying better chains make it desirable?


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


A slave doesn't have all those things and even if he did, he acquired them before becoming a slave and doesn't have time to enjoy them. Contr


Ignatz said:


> ➡Yet u continue to perpetuate their
> 
> Greed
> Narcissism
> ...


Economic Duress is what keeps us here. I as many of built up expectations based on what we were getting paid. The pay scale dropped too fast for many of us and we have interest bearing debt to pay off and credit scores to maintain, in other words basic things that for many gives a measure of sense of worth in today's economy. Also, the public doesn't view us as lazy, that's a generalization that more than likely just extends to you and your boyfriends.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sammi Kurr said:


> A slave doesn't have all those things and even if he did, he acquired them before becoming a slave and doesn't have time to enjoy them. Contr
> 
> Economic Duress is what keeps us here. I as many of built up expectations based on what we were getting paid. The pay scale dropped too fast for many of us and we have interest bearing debt to pay off and credit scores to maintain, in other words basic things that for many gives a measure of sense of worth in today's economy. Also, the public doesn't view us as lazy, that's a generalization that more than likely just extends to you and your boyfriends.


Perception keeps you where you are, you want a job? get one. Build from there..


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Xpr10 said:


> With TLC requermants 600$ month auto loan 500$ insurance .it is impossible part time ..last week in 56/h. With black car ..black car on Uber are Dead
> By taking Uber x they put so many miles on your car then you end up the car before the loan payments so how much money you can make in part time to cover the expenses and your earnings ...part time are ok only in States when are no requermants just drive the car with personal insurance ...not in NYC
> 
> 
> ...


IN Miami you can drive with your personal insurance and then once you get a pax UBER insurance kicks in. New cars are NOT to be used for UBER. You should buy a RELIABLE used car with low miles where most of the depreciation has been eroded already. If you do say 300 bucks a week as part time you can use half to make the car payments (example $ 400/mo) and $ 200/mo for the gas (150 x 4 = 600) and keep the other 600 for you.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> IN Miami you can drive with your personal insurance and then once you get a pax UBER insurance kicks in. New cars are NOT to be used for UBER. You should buy a RELIABLE used car with low miles where most of the depreciation has been eroded already. If you do say 300 bucks a week as part time you can use half to make the car payments (example $ 400/mo) and $ 200/mo for the gas (150 x 4 = 600) and keep the other 600 for you.


Yeah uber's a great supplemental income...but it's hard for full timers....i spend 850 a month just on gas


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yeah uber's a great supplemental income...but it's hard for full timers....i spend 850 a month just on gas


I average around $850 a month as well on gas and it's just not worth it I'm glad I will be not having this be my full-time job anymore as soon as I get hired in September On a real more stable job


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


Oh, please. Give up the slavery mentality.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

shirleyujest said:


> Oh, please. Give up the slavery mentality.


Oooo you got me!!!


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Oooo you got me!!!


Yeah, make a joke. But I am so sick of this thinking. No one is interested in enslaving anyone. So what do you want? Sympathy? Money? (which, by the way, is NEVER gonna happen.) Get over it all.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> I average around $850 a month as well on gas and it's just not worth it I'm glad I will be not having this be my full-time job anymore as soon as I get hired in September On a real more stable job


you guys are driving V8 engines dude! I spend 400-500 a month on gas ! in any case I agree that UBER is great as part time only


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

shirleyujest said:


> Yeah, make a joke. But I am so sick of this thinking. No one is interested in enslaving anyone. So what do you want? Sympathy? Money? (which, by the way, is NEVER gonna happen.) Get over it all.


But you are one out of 10 billion people, do you think anyone cares about your wants and likes....you are on a different wave length than everyone else that commented here...you think I have a slave mentality and I want reparations, when that's a entire world away from what this discussion has been about....this discussion is about lyft cutting drivers pay by 50 percent in my market and me seeing uber and lyft treating drivers like waiters and waitresses pretty soon and having us just work for tips while they take the entire fare....but ok Tammy sue...ill get back in my place now and let you good ole superior people do my thinking for me....ill just stand here and tap dance.



ggrezzi said:


> you guys are driving V8 engines dude! I spend 400-500 a month on gas !


You must have a Prius....my car take 30 dollars a day 7 days a week that 210 a week 840 a month....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Calling this gig slavery is like calling ice camps concentration camps. No one is forced to do this job.

In my opinion it is more like Indentured Servitude. Especially for the rental car drivers.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> you guys are driving V8 engines dude! I spend 400-500 a month on gas ! in any case I agree that UBER is great as part time only


i usually do a tank a day 7 days a week , tank usually runs my $35 a day , wish i had a tesla lol


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> I average around $850 a month as well on gas and it's just not worth it I'm glad I will be not having this be my full-time job anymore as soon as I get hired in September On a real more stable job


Gas must be really expensive where you are or you drive XL. I drive a Camry and get 33 MPG with 4000 miles a month and maybe pay $300-400 on gas a month. Avg $2.30 a gal in FL. I don't even mind dead miles because I know I can drive 30 miles for $2.3! So I base most of my time in $/hr instead of $/mile.

People ask me why I drive I tell em because I'm bored. I can read between trips or I can read at home after work. If I'm at home putting around, I'm wasting money.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Calling this gig slavery is like calling ice camps concentration camps. No one is forced to do this job.
> 
> In my opinion it is more like Indentured Servitude. Especially for the rental car drivers.


 This is modern-day slavery. And the planation owner is Uber. Your master!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Calling this gig slavery is like calling ice camps concentration camps. No one is forced to do this job.
> 
> In my opinion it is more like Indentured Servitude. Especially for the rental car drivers.


Is there a HUGE difference



BadYota said:


> Gas must be really expensive where you are or you drive XL. I drive a Camry and get 33 MPG with 4000 miles a month and maybe pay $300-400 on gas a month. Avg $2.30 a gal in FL. I don't even mind dead miles because I know I can drive 30 miles for $2.3! So I base most of my time in $/hr instead of $/mile.
> 
> People ask me why I drive I tell em because I'm bored. I can read between trips or I can read at home after work. If I'm at home putting around, I'm wasting money.


I drive 200-300 miles a day so that's 6000 to 9000 miles a month


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

@Bobbyk5487 @XPG comparing rideshare to slavery is wrong. I recommend reading up on slavery and understanding what actually happened. that is why I stated this is more like Indentured servitude. Then again if y'all didn't read up on slavery then the chances are slim you know what indentured servitude is.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> @Bobbyk5487 @XPG comparing rideshare to slavery is wrong. I recommend reading up on slavery and understanding what actually happened. that is why I stated this is more like Indentured servitude. Then again if y'all didn't read up on slavery then the chances are slim you know what indentured servitude is.


My father was a share cropped...my great great grandparents were slaves....its wrong to think I don't know what indentured servitude is and slavery is....NEW SLAVE is the key words...we are continuing to drive for people who hate us and are mentally abusing us with the hopes one day they will treat us better yet they are just treating us worst...my point was in their minds we are slaves....i suggest you read up on a little book call the Talmud....its lyfts and uber's and Bernie Madoff holy book....itll explain why we are treated the way we are treated


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’m gonna guess that anybody comparing signing up and voluntarily driving for Uber to slavery or even indentured servitude have never been in the military or the government. Uber is nowhere close to the kinds of encroachment on your personal life that the military will do to you...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> @Bobbyk5487 @XPG comparing rideshare to slavery is wrong. I recommend reading up on slavery and understanding what actually happened. that is why I stated this is more like Indentured servitude. Then again if y'all didn't read up on slavery then the chances are slim you know what indentured servitude is.


Y'all are taking it too literally. The OP is referring to it as a metaphor. The corporate greed is enslaving all workers, not just U/L drivers.

For all of you who have these great stable careers, how would you feel about your pay dropping? More drivers should be outraged over this greed, not support it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


Yeah, nope.
You are crazy.

Walk away.

If you can't get employment elsewhere (and there are drivers who can't) that is not Ubers fault.

As long as you can legally quit a job you are not a "slave".


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Yeah, nope.
> You are crazy.
> 
> Walk away.
> ...


Once again, I'm speaking of how they view us....lyft not only did a 50 percent price cut in certain markets but at the same time they made a rule where your car has to be a 2017 or newer...which means most will have to rent a car from them at 800 a month....people can always walk away and I wish everyone would...but as long as people continue to let uber and lyft abuse them the abuse will continue....


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> @Bobbyk5487 @XPG comparing rideshare to slavery is wrong. I recommend


 This is the wrong thread for recommendations. Did you try other advice and quit sections to fulfill yor desires? OP is not looking for your recommendetions. I don't care either (heard 100s times- quit, nobody forcing etc etc). I'm not quitting. Fix the problems.

Do you have a solution to fix the "modern say slavery system" that is created by Uber followed by Lyft and supported by the U.S. Federal government in the transportation industry?

If you have a problem with verbal definition because the word "slave" offends you, use something else instead of slave. Don't change the topic as if you are Uber fanboy, who is annoyed to hear how bad Uber's slavery system is for 1 million+ drivers and their families in the United States of America.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

XPG said:


> This is the wrong thread for recommendations. Did you try other advice and quit sections to fulfill yor desires? OP is not looking for your recommendetions. I don't care either (heard 100s times- quit, nobody forcing etc etc). I'm not quitting. Fix the problems.
> 
> Do you have a solution to fix the "modern say slavery system" that is created by Uber followed by Lyft and supported by the U.S. Federal government in the transportation industry?
> 
> If you have a problem with verbal definition because the word "slave" offends you, use something else instead of slave. Don't change the topic as if you are Uber fanboy, who is annoyed to hear how bad Uber's slavery system is for 1 million+ drivers and their families in the United States of America.


Only an uneducated dumb ass would compare slavery and Uber. Is your plan to say it enough so people start believing it? Put some facts behind your statements.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Only an uneducated dumb ass would compare slavery and Uber. Is your plan to say it enough so people start believing it? Put some facts behind your statements.


If the economy gets worst uber and lyft will drop there rates even lower....it seems their ultimate goal is to ensure that drivers work and don't make any money while making them billionaires ....thats the American way in general....we are taught from a young age go to college, get married, buy a house....each of these cost 100000 plus and puts you in slavery....money comes from the federal reserve goes to the bank...you go to the bank and get a mortgage and a car loan...now you have to pay that back with ALOT of interest so you work work work most are living check to check just to give the money to the bank who has to give the money back to the federal reserve with interest....and uber lyft the people who own the federal reserve Ben Shalom Bernanke they are all the same group of people with the same objective and no one in the government will challenge them because they own the government and everything else and they view us as their SLAVES


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Only an uneducated dumb ass would compare slavery and Uber. Is your plan to say it enough so people start believing it? Put some facts behind your statements.


 If you're an educated intelligent, what are you doing here with the uneducated dumb asses?


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Perception keeps you where you are, you want a job? get one. Build from there..


That's true as well. However, it takes a little savings to transition to a new job. That's where it gets harder. I've been trying to leave for ST Louis for sometime now but financial obligations that have been prolonged due to the lower earnings let alone the time off needed to take care of them proves challenging. Not that it can't be done but it's a takes time and when you do the math as how long it would take it's like slavery. Good thing I'm pretty good mechanically. I just did a repair on my car that would have costed me about $2500-$3000 at a repair shop. Also, the mileage rate is .60/mile. Write off is .58/mile. So Uber is just converting any equity in your car into cash and then paying you that cash as pay but unless your mechanical it's really reimbursement. ..21/minute comes to $12.60/hour. It pretty from compared to before.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sammi Kurr said:


> That's true as well. However, it takes a little savings to transition to a new job. That's where it gets harder. I've been trying to leave for ST Louis for sometime now but financial obligations that have been prolonged due to the lower earnings let alone the time off needed to take care of them proves challenging. Not that it can't be done but it's a takes time and when you do the math as how long it would take it's like slavery. Good thing I'm pretty good mechanically. I just did a repair on my car that would have costed me about $2500-$3000 at a repair shop. Also, the mileage rate is .60/mile. Write off is .58/mile. So Uber is just converting any equity in your car into cash and then paying you that cash as pay but unless your mechanical it's really reimbursement. ..21/minute comes to $12.60/hour. It pretty from compared to before.


Their objective is to get rich and ensure we stay poor


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Did you think this was a career?? What skills do you possess?? What degree or training do you need to perform this? What talent, experience or ability? 100 million people have a drivers license and a car. You are just day labor. And replaceable every day by some Somali getting off a plane.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> But you are one out of 10 billion people, do you think anyone cares about your wants and likes....you are on a different wave length than everyone else that commented here...you think I have a slave mentality and I want reparations, when that's a entire world away from what this discussion has been about....this discussion is about lyft cutting drivers pay by 50 percent in my market and me seeing uber and lyft treating drivers like waiters and waitresses pretty soon and having us just work for tips while they take the entire fare....but ok Tammy sue...ill get back in my place now and let you good ole superior people do my thinking for me....ill just stand here and tap dance.
> 
> 
> You must have a Prius....my car take 30 dollars a day 7 days a week that 210 a week 840 a month....


I spent 18-20 bucks per day on my Passat 1.8 Turbo


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Chi city Taxi (Aug 27, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I hate to spoil it for everyone, but the ultimate goal of uber and lyft is to enslave as much of the WORLD'S population as possible....i know y'all think I'm insane, but if you are a veteran driver like me you remember the good ole days when fare were $1.80 the economy was going strong and uber was just something that only a select few even had heard of....fast forward til now....look at how we were bamboozled...look at all the b.s. both companies have shamelessly put us threw look how they care nothing about your expenses and are slowly chipping even more away from your profit...now lyft who has alway been seen as the good guys has dropped the pay in my area to 30 cents a mile...and as jobs get harder to come by expect more b's from these people....they got us right where they want us...


Why would they pay more when there's 986,567,457,567,667 people applying for the same job and 100% hiring rate? This is why Chicago has set rules and regulations for cabbies. The cabbie chauffeur class is purposely made to be extremely difficult to pass. Why? Because the city doesn't need everyone and their momma to drive.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Nitehoe said:


> Did you think this was a career?? What skills do you possess?? What degree or training do you need to perform this? What talent, experience or ability? 100 million people have a drivers license and a car. You are just day labor. And replaceable every day by some Somali getting off a plane.


Dead on bro. If you've got a car and no job you're better off picking up a lawnmower and a few tools and being a gardener. Oh, but hat requires getting off your butt all day and some actual effort LOL


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Chi city Taxi said:


> Why would they pay more when there's 986,567,457,567,667 people applying for the same job and 100% hiring rate? This is why Chicago has set rules and regulations for cabbies. The cabbie chauffeur class is purposely made to be extremely difficult to pass. Why? Because the city doesn't need everyone and their momma to drive.


I have taken literally hundreds of cab rides in my lifetime. In chicago, mostly. Others were with Village or Blue cab out of Oak Park. Those guys were usually ok. They did not own the medallions or cabs, though. Mostly they drove old cop cars that already had probably 200k miles on them, and they used retread tires. (A friend used to work in their garage on South Boulevard, and said he wouldn't be caught dead in one of those rattle traps).

Of all the Yellow, Checker, or Flash cabs i have been in, i think i can count on one hand the number of drivers who weren't utter mopes, or drove like they had a death wish. You could just about guarantee that most of them had friends or relatives driving their cabs, in order to keep it in play as close to 24/7 as they could. Whenever you saw a cab with the hack license in the holder backwards, so you could not read it or see the photo, you knew the licensee was probably not in the car. I can't count how many had tried to charge meter and a half for rides to suburbs that were clearly on the list of flate rate rides. Then there were those who rigged the meters. And others who would stare you down or act agressively if you suggested a route, or they thought you might not tip.

Yes, Chicago has rules. But a very small percentage of the hacks felt the rules applied to them. Including traffic rules. 3 or even 4 cabs would routinely fly throgh a light that had just turned red.

Even the worst Uber drivers i have seen weren't that stupid. And you're trying to say that driving a taxi is a better living, despite the regs, and the lease or medallion costs?

Where are the numbers? What is the health care plan? How much is commercial insurance? How many paid vacation days do you get? What about a pension? Sick leave? Family leave?

Not much of what you have said so far sounds like it holds water, let alone it being a load of sour grapes.

Every customer i talk to about cabs says they wont take cabs anymore. Partly because the drivers are belligerent, terrible drivers, and that they don't feel safe. Several of my friends who have come in from out of town have stories about how cabs have tried major longhauls from the airports. And at least a few of the hacks i have spoken to have told me they would only get about half of the $150 fare from the loop to Crystal lake.

I don't believe that is substantially better than the typical rideshare experience.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

mbd said:


> Slaves did not have cars with air conditioning,
> iPhones,nflx , drive throughs, housing , internet, watch sports , UP.net , Uber eats , playlist, pandora, sex robots, ray bans,Oakley's, colognes, babysitters, electric scooters, Uber and Lyft, pizza for 4.99, unlimited data , 5G, Amazon same day delivery, electric cars , auto pilot , Uber XL,
> Car wash, Bluetooth,2 phones and Chick-fil-A,


they didn't until 2019

If you're a slave, you're a slave. Nothing can make up for it except not being a slave.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Disgruntled Noob said:


> Slaves had two choices. Die or do forced free labor for their masters. They were beaten, whipped, tortured, starved, raped, etc. Uber and Lyft are greedy companies but we are no where close to being slaves.


Very true AND in many parts of the world it's not past tense.


----------



## Chi city Taxi (Aug 27, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I have taken literally hundreds of cab rides in my lifetime. In chicago, mostly. Others were with Village or Blue cab out of Oak Park. Those guys were usually ok. They did not own the medallions or cabs, though. Mostly they drove old cop cars that already had probably 200k miles on them, and they used retread tires. (A friend used to work in their garage on South Boulevard, and said he wouldn't be caught dead in one of those rattle traps).
> 
> Of all the Yellow, Checker, or Flash cabs i have been in, i think i can count on one hand the number of drivers who weren't utter mopes, or drove like they had a death wish. You could just about guarantee that most of them had friends or relatives driving their cabs, in order to keep it in play as close to 24/7 as they could. Whenever you saw a cab with the hack license in the holder backwards, so you could not read it or see the photo, you knew the licensee was probably not in the car. I can't count how many had tried to charge meter and a half for rides to suburbs that were clearly on the list of flate rate rides. Then there were those who rigged the meters. And others who would stare you down or act agressively if you suggested a route, or they thought you might not tip.
> 
> ...


Tonight one of your Uber drivers failed to yield to a semi that was merging into his lane, last minute he decided to cut me off and I had to swerve into another lane. As I drove past him he was looking down on his phone clearly trying to read the gps. He had no clue what he did or what was going on. He almost killed me and my passenger. She was beyond furious she took his plates down and will be contacting Uber/Lyft to file a complaint. She went on to tell me that she used rideshare a few times and she had terrible experiences with them. Every single one was a terrible driver and had no idea how to get anywhere because their gps would loose signal and reroute. On one occasion she told the Uber driver to stop so she can get out. She was charged for the fare and now she was even farther then her end destination. On another occasion she waited at the airport for 50 minutes for her Uber ride. It took longer for her Uber to arrive than to take her home. Lol. Unbelievable. Terrible service provided.

The old cop cars from oak park are suburban and they do not require a medallion or follow city rules. I guarantee you those were probably their cars. The Chicago cabbies that you're accusing of working under their friends chauffeur is completely false. Companies can lease to 2 shift drivers under one vehicle. They flip the license the other way when their shift is over and the other driver is suppose to place theirs in front. I'm assuming he forgot to place the chauffeur license, that's all. And it's impossible to rig a meter because every meter has a seal placed by the city. If they get caught without the seal on the meter they will be fined tremendously, nobody wants that. On the other hand, I've heard consumers complaining that Uber charged them $100 for a 15 minute ride because of surcharge. Sounds like someone is ripping consumers off.

Sick leave, vacation and family days you can have whenever needed and you won't get charged. You simply give the taxi back to the company. You pay for the days you work. Cabbies are independent contractors so pension and insurance are not offered. Ubers are independent contractors as well so I highly doubt They offer it. Owners pay for insurance and it's about $300 a month depending on what coverage you get. Are you telling me that you don't pay for those things and Uber provides them? If so, I completely disagree. Why do you think they take most of your fare? To pay for the lease and everything else they claim is included. When a cabbie makes $150 for a crystal lake fare, they get to keep the entire amount. How much would a Uber charge for that fare? Let's say $50? So now the rider pays $50, Uber gets $20 and you get $30. But you wasted your gas, how much gas does your car use per gallon? Subtract that from your $30 fare. You end up making $20-25 for a 50 mile ride. You're basically getting paid $.40-$.50 per mile while we get $3 per mile. What I come do you prefer? Uber's or cabbies? And if you agree with Uber's price, then let's stop all the complaints and protests.


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

slavery just isnt whips & chains chattel

coercion fits the definition

blank contracts, lies etc are coercion, deception, trickery, fraud....

duress fits the definition

we will deactivate you if you cancel instead of working for free is duress

free un paid labor fits the definition

anything under $8-10 gross is free unpaid labor

technically anything less than minimum wage is modern day slavery

its just not force or no choice

uber lyft violate the 13th amendment and article 23 of human rights 15+ million times per day

its as much slavery as its "sharing", drivers are "partners", "premium" means a penny, a decrease in pay will equal an "increase in pay" cuz "busier", "5 minutes" away is actually 8 minutes, & 100+ other lies & fraud they committ millions of times a day to get labor to drive for free

y


Chi city Taxi said:


> Tonight one of your Uber drivers failed to yield to a semi that was merging into his lane, last minute he decided to cut me off and I had to swerve into another lane. As I drove past him he was looking down on his phone clearly trying to read the gps. He had no clue what he did or what was going on. He almost killed me and my passenger. She was beyond furious she took his plates down and will be contacting Uber/Lyft to file a complaint. She went on to tell me that she used rideshare a few times and she had terrible experiences with them. Every single one was a terrible driver and had no idea how to get anywhere because their gps would loose signal and reroute. On one occasion she told the Uber driver to stop so she can get out. She was charged for the fare and now she was even farther then her end destination. On another occasion she waited at the airport for 50 minutes for her Uber ride. It took longer for her Uber to arrive than to take her home. Lol. Unbelievable. Terrible service provided.
> 
> The old cop cars from oak park are suburban and they do not require a medallion or follow city rules. I guarantee you those were probably their cars. The Chicago cabbies that you're accusing of working under their friends chauffeur is completely false. Companies can lease to 2 shift drivers under one vehicle. They flip the license the other way when their shift is over and the other driver is suppose to place theirs in front. I'm assuming he forgot to place the chauffeur license, that's all. And it's impossible to rig a meter because every meter has a seal placed by the city. If they get caught without the seal on the meter they will be fined tremendously, nobody wants that. On the other hand, I've heard consumers complaining that Uber charged them $100 for a 15 minute ride because of surcharge. Sounds like someone is ripping consumers off.
> 
> Sick leave, vacation and family days you can have whenever needed and you won't get charged. You simply give the taxi back to the company. You pay for the days you work. Cabbies are independent contractors so pension and insurance are not offered. Ubers are independent contractors as well so I highly doubt They offer it. Owners pay for insurance and it's about $300 a month depending on what coverage you get. Are you telling me that you don't pay for those things and Uber provides them? If so, I completely disagree. Why do you think they take most of your fare? To pay for the lease and everything else they claim is included. When a cabbie makes $150 for a crystal lake fare, they get to keep the entire amount. How much would a Uber charge for that fare? Let's say $50? So now the rider pays $50, Uber gets $20 and you get $30. But you wasted your gas, how much gas does your car use per gallon? Subtract that from your $30 fare. You end up making $20-25 for a 50 mile ride. You're basically getting paid $.40-$.50 per mile while we get $3 per mile. What I come do you prefer? Uber's or cabbies? And if you agree with Uber's price, then let's stop all the complaints and protests.


yet she still uses ride "share" isnt she special

btw using "share" is fraud

tldr
coerced unpaid free labor fits the definition of slavery you cant agree to work for free or illegal wages, illegal terms in contracts arent binding, those contravs are in breach cuz of the 13th amendment an apps tos doesn't supercede international human rights lol

Labor trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion

no force but the fraud & coercion is pretty much 90+% of the app


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Chi city Taxi said:


> The old cop cars from oak park are suburban and they do not require a medallion or follow city rules. I guarantee you those were probably their cars.


Wrong, and wrong. They took whatever retired fleet cars from wherever, and the company owned them, and leased to drivers for hundreds of dollars each week.

You want us to believe cabbing is so much better. But it is not that much different, is it?

If you are a successful driver, maybe you can find a cab forum to brag on. You're wearing out your welcome here.


----------



## Chi city Taxi (Aug 27, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Wrong, and wrong. They took whatever retired fleet cars from wherever, and the company owned them, and leased to drivers for hundreds of dollars each week.
> 
> You want us to believe cabbing is so much better. But it is not that much different, is it?
> 
> If you are a successful driver, maybe you can find a cab forum to brag on. You're wearing out your welcome here.


The only similarity between Uber and cabs is the service they provide, everything else is different. And even with that similarity Uber denies being a cab business, they refer to themselves as an technological company to avoid any rules and regulations that cabbies do.

And yes, companies can buy those cars and lease them but a lot, especially in the suburbs, are owner operated. Those old cop cars are not even authorized to work in the city after a certain year.

I don't understand why Uber drivers think they deserve better and cry about everything. "Illegal cars, higher pay, health insurance, blah blah blah"! If you quit, it wouldn't even effect Uber.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Chi city Taxi said:


> Tonight one of your Uber drivers failed to yield to a semi that was merging into his lane, last minute he decided to cut me off and I had to swerve into another lane. As I drove past him he was looking down on his phone clearly trying to read the gps. He had no clue what he did or what was going on. He almost killed me and my passenger. She was beyond furious she took his plates down and will be contacting Uber/Lyft to file a complaint. She went on to tell me that she used rideshare a few times and she had terrible experiences with them. Every single one was a terrible driver and had no idea how to get anywhere because their gps would loose signal and reroute. On one occasion she told the Uber driver to stop so she can get out. She was charged for the fare and now she was even farther then her end destination. On another occasion she waited at the airport for 50 minutes for her Uber ride. It took longer for her Uber to arrive than to take her home. Lol. Unbelievable. Terrible service provided.
> 
> The old cop cars from oak park are suburban and they do not require a medallion or follow city rules. I guarantee you those were probably their cars. The Chicago cabbies that you're accusing of working under their friends chauffeur is completely false. Companies can lease to 2 shift drivers under one vehicle. They flip the license the other way when their shift is over and the other driver is suppose to place theirs in front. I'm assuming he forgot to place the chauffeur license, that's all. And it's impossible to rig a meter because every meter has a seal placed by the city. If they get caught without the seal on the meter they will be fined tremendously, nobody wants that. On the other hand, I've heard consumers complaining that Uber charged them $100 for a 15 minute ride because of surcharge. Sounds like someone is ripping consumers off.
> 
> Sick leave, vacation and family days you can have whenever needed and you won't get charged. You simply give the taxi back to the company. You pay for the days you work. Cabbies are independent contractors so pension and insurance are not offered. Ubers are independent contractors as well so I highly doubt They offer it. Owners pay for insurance and it's about $300 a month depending on what coverage you get. Are you telling me that you don't pay for those things and Uber provides them? If so, I completely disagree. Why do you think they take most of your fare? To pay for the lease and everything else they claim is included. When a cabbie makes $150 for a crystal lake fare, they get to keep the entire amount. How much would a Uber charge for that fare? Let's say $50? So now the rider pays $50, Uber gets $20 and you get $30. But you wasted your gas, how much gas does your car use per gallon? Subtract that from your $30 fare. You end up making $20-25 for a 50 mile ride. You're basically getting paid $.40-$.50 per mile while we get $3 per mile. What I come do you prefer? Uber's or cabbies? And if you agree with Uber's price, then let's stop all the complaints and protests.


Exactly...you get 3 dollars we get 40 cent with lyft it's now about 15 to 20 a mile in my city...when they started out giving us 1.80 a mile and customers were happy with that...i say by 2021 uber and lyft will take the entire fare and have us work for tips


----------

